# Probleme la şcoală la fiică-mea.



## Bântuit

Bună,

-Scuze.Probleme la şcoală *la *fiică-mea.

= Excuse me,(there's some) problems at my daughter's school.

Pot să folosesc cazul genitiv *(fiicei)* în loc de *(la)*?

Mulţumesc in anticipat.


----------



## alinapopi

Bună,

Da, este corect si cu genitivul _(şcoala fiicei mele_)_,_ însă prima variantă este mai colocvială şi mult mai folosită.

Salutări,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## farscape

Nu mă rabdă inima să nu zic şi eu ceva  : "la şcoală la fiica-mea" o  fi expresia colocvială dar nu e corectă, decât dacă o scriem aşa: "mă  duc la şcoală, la fiica-mea". Toată lumea înţelege că mă duc la o şcoală  anume ca s-o caut/găsesc pe fata mea.

Altfel ne trebuie genitivul - şcoala fiicei mele. Nu mi-e clar cum dar  sunt convins că un mecanism similar a dus la distorsiuni de genul: "lui  tata îi place şahul şi lui mama îi place să croşeteze". Corect este:  "Tatălui meu... şi mamei mele..." sau "Tatei... şi mamei..."

Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Mii de mulţumiri.


----------

